# "Our Preciousss..." by ADist



## smg980 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful tank and love the tree of fissidens.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

looks cool, i always wanted to make a shire of my own


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## newday3000 (Nov 4, 2009)

outstanding


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Love the Hobbit house! The Fissiden Fontanus Tree is outstanding also!

That Serrasalmus Rhombeus is really beautiful! 
I want one


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Great tank. Enjoy the theme and the execution. Why remove the Co2? Trying to slow growth for less maintenance?


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

Thats awesome!! Ive always wanted to do the tree type scape!!


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

great concept and beautiful scape!


----------



## mustafaerdogar (Nov 19, 2010)

Thank you all for your acclaim.



GitMoe said:


> Great tank. Enjoy the theme and the execution. Why remove the Co2? Trying to slow growth for less maintenance?


Yes, absolutely right :icon_bigg


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I saw that tank in the AGA competition. Very original. Well done!


----------



## Deluxeman (Nov 15, 2010)

wow, thats great!


----------



## MrK (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow, that is awesome. 

Wanting to do a tree like that in my soon to be 12G


----------



## Mastyxs (Sep 13, 2010)

Mustafa, amazing tank. Did you breed some sort of obscure shrimp or snail? I swear I recognize your name from something. Maybe some sort of breeding article I read a while ago.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Very nice! Love the theme. Excellent idea.

I really like your website too.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes!


----------



## tdouglass25 (Sep 20, 2010)

You deserve a hero cookie. I love this so much. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

What a neat concept! Nicely done


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I so need to find a hobbit door now! Omgi love this


----------



## mustafaerdogar (Nov 19, 2010)

Thank you very much for your great words!




Mastyxs said:


> Mustafa, amazing tank. Did you breed some
> sort of obscure shrimp or snail? I swear I recognize your name from something. Maybe some sort of breeding article I read a while ago.


I think you are mistaking me for someone else :icon_roll I' ve never bred obscure shrimp or snail.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

How did you do this btw?


----------



## mustafaerdogar (Nov 19, 2010)

problemman said:


> How did you do this btw?


I am thinking to add a journal about this soon. You can look over this link for now:

http://www.akvaryum.com/Forum/our_preciouss_(adist_-_son_foto_sf5)_k392488.asp

(Language is Turkish but photos enough to tell a lot, i think :icon_smil)


----------



## brohawk (May 19, 2008)

cok guzel!


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I love that scape! You've finally bridged the divide between we aquarium nerds, and all other types of nerds.

Honestly, thats the nicest looking, most original tank I've seen in quite some time.


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

tank looks amazing! I love that tree


----------



## mustafaerdogar (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone!



brohawk said:


> cok guzel!


Hey! Are you a Turk or do you know Turkish, or only translated it for me? :icon_bigg


----------



## brohawk (May 19, 2008)

Nope, I'm not Turkish, but I can speak a little. Well, mostly just swear words! Anyway, keep coming up with these great ideas!


----------



## mustafaerdogar (Nov 19, 2010)

brohawk said:


> Nope, I'm not Turkish, but I can speak a little. Well, mostly just swear words! Anyway, keep coming up with these great ideas!


Thanks!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

It is so adorable. roud:


----------



## Brownthumb07 (Dec 8, 2009)

This is my fav scape! Huge LOTR geek ...cuddos!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Sharkfood said:


> I love that scape! You've finally bridged the divide between we aquarium nerds, and all other types of nerds.


That is so funny!


----------



## mustafaerdogar (Nov 19, 2010)

Finally i took an apportunity to add a small journal about this tank :icon_wink










*May 2010:* Around a week after setup.












*June 2010:* First backlight tests











*July 2010:* First trimming the moss. Planting some E. parvula to the right side. And HC s on the small hill were going bad due to summer' s high temperatures; so removed. Some algae problem occured.










*August 2010:* House made. We used small pieces of battens (or boards; i don' t know which is the right word for define this correct ) for door, window and chimney. In addition, we used a small saw to form them and soldering iron to darken necessary places. And used wooden toothpick for fences 

After that, Fissidens grew and i removed the second hill to bring out the magnificence of the tree. As time passes, all wooden pieces get dark and seem more natural becouse of absorbing water. (Of course it' s not a long term using method)

That' s all.


----------



## naturalwonders (Dec 24, 2008)

No way, that is Bilbo Baggins' house.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

This is so awesome!!! 

I can totally picture Gandalf and Bilbo sitting on those steps smoking some Longbottom Leaf!!! 

Very original idea!!!

How did you find such a perfect piece of wood to make the tree?!


----------



## mustafaerdogar (Nov 19, 2010)

Karackle said:


> This is so awesome!!!
> 
> I can totally picture Gandalf and Bilbo sitting on those steps smoking some Longbottom Leaf!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I found that piece of wood during a hiking trip. It was a very lucky day for me


----------



## Klivian (Jul 8, 2010)

That is too awesome for words.... 

Now it just needs a tiny sign like so:


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

This tank is so awesome. Great job. I saw it in the AGA contest and loved it. 
I'm glad to finally see the journal.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

mustafaerdogar said:


> Thanks!


 You're welcome! roud:



mustafaerdogar said:


> I found that piece of wood during a hiking trip. I was a very lucky day for me


AH! So lucky! I guess I need to start hiking more :hihi: good motivation to find some good hiking spots around here, we moved recently and haven't gone on any hikes....maybe it's time to start :icon_lol:


----------



## mustafaerdogar (Nov 19, 2010)

Klivian said:


> That is too awesome for words....
> 
> Now it just needs a tiny sign like so:


Thank you and yes, indeed!


----------



## mustafaerdogar (Nov 19, 2010)

Karackle said:


> AH! So lucky! I guess I need to start hiking more :hihi: good motivation to find some good hiking spots around here, we moved recently and haven't gone on any hikes....maybe it's time to start :icon_lol:


Agree strongly roud:


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

That is incredible!


----------



## mustafaerdogar (Nov 19, 2010)

This aquascape submitted to IAPLC 2011 by Batuhan BAYRAM (one of my group members) and took 265th place. Not bad, not very good. And also submitted to IBAC 2011 and took 4th place.


----------



## matty26 (Feb 25, 2011)

Awesome tank! update pic?


----------



## Ashok (Dec 11, 2006)

WOW that is epic! Very well done


----------

